# PC-Spiele auf Tablet streamen



## Regenerator (31. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit, meine PC-Spiele (vorzugsweise die aus der Steam-Bibliothek) auf ein Tablet oder ein anderes mobiles Gerät zu streamen. Hintergrund: Ich möchte mich auch mal auf das Wohnzimmer-Sofa hinpflanzen, auf dem ich mir die Tagesschau oder Ähnliches ansehe und nebenbei ein Adventure weiterzocke, das ich auf dem PC angefangen habe. Oder mal im Bett vor dem Einschlafen noch ein Kapitel des Spiels XYZ abschließe.

Soweit ich weiß, eignet sich das *Nvidia Shield Tablet K1* ganz gut dafür. Das gute Stück ist jedoch bereits ein paar Jahre alt und wird von NVidia wohl nicht weiterentwickelt (zumindest wird es keine Android-Updates auf die aktuelle Version geben). Einen potenziellen Nachfolger (K2?) schloss man ebenfalls aus. Gibt es zwischenzeitlich weitere Geräte, die ähnlich wie das Shield-Tablet unproblematisches Streaming erlauben und ein flüssiges Gameplay der übers WLAN gestreamten Spiele bieten? Sprich: Existieren ernstzunehmende Alternativen zum K1?


----------



## DKK007 (31. Dezember 2017)

Wobei ein weiteres Problem die Steuerung ist. Die meisten PC-spiele sind auf Maus und Tastatur nicht nicht auf einen Touchscreen ausgelegt. 

Da funktioniert ein Notebook wahrscheinlich besser.


----------



## NatokWa (31. Dezember 2017)

Billiger Lappy in verbund mit Steam-inhome-Steaming würde mir da einfallen . Habs selbst ne weile genutzt , jetzt steht mein Rechner neben meiner Couch


----------



## Regenerator (31. Dezember 2017)

Das mit der Steuerung lässt sich (zumindest beim K1) durch einen Controller lösen. Wenn ich mir meine Gaming-Liste durchsehe, dann waren in den letzten zwei, drei Jahren fast ausschließlich Spiele mit Controller-Unterstützung dabei.

Über einen Laptop mit In-Home-Streaming habe ich tatsächlich nachgedacht, allerdings ist es nicht ganz so komfortabel wie ein Tablet samt Controller.


----------



## fotoman (31. Dezember 2017)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Billiger Lappy in verbund mit Steam-inhome-Steaming würde mir da einfallen.


Wenn das mit dem Streaming funktioniert könnte man auch einfach ein Windows-Tablet als Clinet nehmen.

Angefangen von einem gebrauchten Dell Venue 11 Pro 7140 (10,8", Core M-5, lüfterlos ab 210 Euro, wenn man keine Original-Tastatur benötigt)
über diverse 10,6" Surface Pro2 (alle mit Lüfter, dafür mit i5-4200U)
bis zu einem 12" Surface Pro 3/4/2017 (mit/ohne Lüfter)
oder Acer Switch Alpha 12 (gebraucht ohne Lüfter) oder das aktuelle Acer Switch 5.

Je nach Anforderung könnte auch ein günstiges Acer Switch 3 oder gar ein Surface 3 genügen, also z.B.
Acer Switch 3 SW312-31-P7SF Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wie man an dem "könnte, sollte, vieleicht" schon sieht habe ich mit sowas absolut keine Erfahrung. Ich habe noch kein einziges Gerät erlebt, dass irgendwie per Remote-Steuerung im Lan (kein WLan) auch nur ansatzweise so performant zu bedienen war wie direkt an der Konsole. Abgesehn davon sind mir alle Windows-Tablets viel zu schwer (und meist auch zu groß), um sie längere Zeit freihand zu nutzen. Muss ich sie abstellen, kann ich auch gleich meinen Laptop nutzen, der steht wenigstens auch auf instabilem Untergrund bombenfest und ich kann ihn bei Sturzgefahr irgendwo auffangen (Display oder Tastatur, Das Typecover der Surface Pro 2 löst sich dann eher und das SPro 2 stützt gen Boden).

Daher kämen einzig sehr wenige Android 10" Tablet für mal als mobile Lösung frage (die wiegen trotz 10" nur 390g-430g), aber da scheint es wohl keinen Steam-Streaming Client für zu geben? Und selbst da stellt sich die rein logistische Frasge, wie ich das Tablet (im Bett) mit einer Hand festhalte und parallel mit zwei Händen einen Controller halte+bedien.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Januar 2018)

Die Tastatur beim Venue11 rastet auch richtig ein.


----------



## fipS09 (1. Januar 2018)

Wenn China für dich in Frage kommt könnte ich das Cube Mix Plus empfehlen.


----------



## Axiom (1. Januar 2018)

Sofern du eine Nvidia Graka hast, wovon ich ausgehe könnte auch Moonlight eine Wahl sein. Ist ein OpenSource GameStream Client.
Habe ich selber mal in Kombination mit meinen Xperia Z3 genutzt, aber schon ne weile nicht mehr ausprobiert
Hier mal nen link zur Website: Moonlight Game Streaming
Und einen zu XDA Developers: Game streaming to other Android devices or P… | Nvidia Shield


----------



## Regenerator (13. Januar 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> [...]
> Und selbst da stellt sich die rein logistische Frasge, wie ich das Tablet (im Bett) mit einer Hand festhalte und parallel mit zwei Händen einen Controller halte+bedien.



Das Tablet würde ich ggf. abstellen/hinlegen, das ist kein Problem.




			
				fipS09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn China für dich in Frage kommt könnte ich das Cube Mix Plus empfehlen.





			
				Axiom schrieb:
			
		

> Sofern du eine Nvidia Graka hast, wovon ich ausgehe könnte auch Moonlight eine Wahl sein. Ist ein OpenSource GameStream Client.
> Habe ich selber mal in Kombination mit meinen Xperia Z3 genutzt, aber schon ne weile nicht mehr ausprobiert
> Hier mal nen link zur Website: Moonlight Game Streaming
> Und einen zu XDA Developers: Game streaming to other Android devices or P… | Nvidia Shield



Ich sehe es mir an, vielen Dank euch beiden!


----------

